# Touch DRO features compared to Chinese DRO



## Headrc (Jan 19, 2019)

I have been educating myself on adding DRO to my hobby machinist Mill/Drill and keep coming back to the question of why TouchDRO over just buying one of the Chinese 3 axis mill/drill kits.  It seems that going the TouchDRO way with using even the cheapest scales comes out to a higher price then the Chinese approach ...and the scales would still be Chinese glass as I understand it.  So are there actual features in the Touch DRO other then the Bluetooth ability that need to be considered?  I would have to buy everything to put together a TouchDRO...including an Android tablet because all of my regular computing is Mac OSX based.  Thanks, Richard


----------



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2019)

A couple of google site searches will provide you with a bunch of answers to your questions.
DRO Discussion Threads
TouchDRO Threads
I went with Ali-Express for a 3-Axis and it has more than met my expectations.
TouchDRO is easy. You can snag a decent Android tablet off of eBay cheap.
I have a HP TouchPAD waiting to be put to use with TouchDRO when I can afford the board.
It has a nice large 1024x768 screen that IMO provides a better size that the newer Hi-Defs. I've loaded TouchDRO on it and it's nice.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks ...and yes I have Googled TouchDRO ...as well as joined the forum on Yuri's site.  But I am not finding anything that addresses this threads title.  Again ...total cost looks like it could be more than a Chinese 3 axis ...so what are the features that make TouchDRo better?


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 19, 2019)

Having a pair of Chinese DROs... I would suggest that the features are similar. What touchDRO may win at is ease of use and support. Some features on my DROs are a bit difficult to figure out and the documentation they provide is lacking. Overall I like them and they work well. But that's one area I suspect they would be easy to beat. I figure if the display dies, it will likely be replaced with touchDRO.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks, that helps.  That is actually one thing I was thinking might be a plus to TouchDRO ...no issues with screen dying and now the system is useless.  Also the idea of support and possible upgrades.  What is this like with TouchDRO ...from anyone that does use it?  Does Yuri do improvements often?  I joined the forums on his site and do not get the idea there is a lot activity/response to questions there.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2019)

Richard!
Haha... small world.  I just sold you that Albrecht chuck.

Anyhow, I was in the same boat as you and received some advice on here (H-M) that I should just get a Chinese 3 axis DRO.  So I ordered one from Siton Technology store https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1021179  It is run by Wilson Huang which most people have had good luck with.  I however, have not.  I received my DRO on Friday and he sent a 2 axis head instead of the 3 axis that I ordered.  He wants to ship it back to him (just the head) at my expense, which will be a little over $50.  I opened a dispute with AliExpress but I am not expecting much from it.

So I may entertain the BluDro again.  The big draw for me when looking at it originally is the lack of wires running up to the head unit and having a nice display.  Beyond that, I am not sure of any benefit.  In fact, having the bluetooth connect every time could be problematic IMHO because that protocol is not perfect.   If I were to do it over again, I would order a DRO from Precision Matthews and be done.  He takes care of any issues and has fantastic service.  You could also go the DRO Pros route, but they are expensive for same Chinese DROs that you can get from AliExpress, but then again they take care of any issues.
A rather rambling post but hope this helps.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks Neil.  I wonder if someone here could address the BluDRO connection and give some feedback on dependability.  I know abut wireless problems   I will check out that suggestion regarding PM.

The Albrecht BTW works great.  The only issue really was that that shank does not appear to be a  JT6 because I bought wedges for that and they did not work.  Instead I bought an R8 5/8" collet and cut the shank down and all is good with that setup.  I have a feeling that the shank is actually a JT4.  Thanks again for all you do.  Richard


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2019)

Glad you got it working.  Sorry again about that error.


----------



## Kenny G (Jan 20, 2019)

I have the Blu set up and like it. I am running it with Igaging stainless magnetic scales. I use a cheap amazon Fire table $45 and it works very well. I am about 60' from my router and outside the house in my shop blue tooth and internet connectivity has  not been an issue so far. The only issue I have had with it was flicker but that was solved with a better wall wort. I may be wrong but I don't think my scales are acurate to tenths so I don't use the tenths display just the thousandth with no flicker. I think that the flicker I get in the tenths display is some what due to lack of rigidity.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks Kenny.  That begs a question.  In my shop there is no internet connection and probably will not be.   I did not think of this but is Internet connection a requirement for the Blue DRO?  Those Igaging scales are not truly magnetic from what I understand ...is that true?


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2019)

A question I have too is if one already has glass scales will the Blu DRO interface with them?


----------



## middle.road (Jan 20, 2019)

Kenny G said:


> .............
> The only issue I have had with it was flicker but that was solved with a better wall wort. I may be wrong but I don't think my scales are acurate to tenths so I don't use the tenths display just the thousandth with no flicker. I think that the flicker I get in the tenths display is some what due to lack of rigidity.


Forgot about that issue. Definitely want to use iron core wall warts.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 20, 2019)

7milesup said:


> Richard!
> Haha... small world.  I just sold you that Albrecht chuck.
> 
> Anyhow, I was in the same boat as you and received some advice on here (H-M) that I should just get a Chinese 3 axis DRO.  So I ordered one from Siton Technology store https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1021179  It is run by Wilson Huang which most people have had good luck with.  I however, have not.  I received my DRO on Friday and he sent a 2 axis head instead of the 3 axis that I ordered.  He wants to ship it back to him (just the head) at my expense, which will be a little over $50.  I opened a dispute with AliExpress but I am not expecting much from it.
> ...


Give it another try at getting through to Wilson. I had an issue with one end cap and the wipers on my 'X'-Axis.
The first couple of emails messages I had the gut feeling that I was dealing with an associate / underling and they use Wilson's name on the replies, the third message was the gem, completely different 'language' and tone, and he shipped me the proper length wipers and a couple of end caps.
It would behoove him to just leave the (2)-Axis with you and then in the event of a customer stateside not receiving their head he could ask you to forward it to them. (how's that for some far fetched thinking?)


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 20, 2019)

Headrc said:


> Thanks Neil.  I wonder if someone here could address the BluDRO connection and give some feedback on dependability.  I know abut wireless problems   I will check out that suggestion regarding PM.
> 
> The Albrecht BTW works great.  The only issue really was that that shank does not appear to be a  JT6 because I bought wedges for that and they did not work.  Instead I bought an R8 5/8" collet and cut the shank down and all is good with that setup.  I have a feeling that the shank is actually a JT4.  Thanks again for all you do.  Richard


I have theolder version of TouchDRO so I can't comment on the features.  I originally used my MotoX smart phone for the readout and had no problems with the Bluetooth connection.  I have since purchased an RCA tablet and the connection will drop out from time to time.  My understanding is that the tablet will drop the connection if it sees a period of non-use.  I also have my LG smart phone set up to display and it doesn't drop so I'm thinking that the tablet is at fault.  It is irritating enough that I am thinking about using the USB connection option.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2019)

middle.road said:


> Give it another try at getting through to Wilson. I had an issue with one end cap and the wipers on my 'X'-Axis.
> The first couple of emails messages I had the gut feeling that I was dealing with an associate / underling and they use Wilson's name on the replies, the third message was the gem, completely different 'language' and tone, and he shipped me the proper length wipers and a couple of end caps.
> It would behoove him to just leave the (2)-Axis with you and then in the event of a customer stateside not receiving their head he could ask you to forward it to them. (how's that for some far fetched thinking?)



That would be great if it worked.  

It was/is just weird because the first message was
"Dear,

Sorry for the mistake from our warehouse, how about return to us and exchange a 3 axis display? Sorry again.

Regards,
Wilson"
and I thought, hmmmm, how about not.  How about you send me the correct one. So I asked for a prepaid shipping label and here is what I got next..
"Dear
Please send the single display to our address as following, needs not send other parts(cable, manual etc.), only display is fine, please send by post office, which is cheaper.

Our address is 

Name: Huang Wei
Add: 406 Room, Huayuan Building, Guangtai Road 307#, Nancheng District, Dongguan, Guangdong, China
Post code: 523073
Tel: 008615338371895

Any problems please feel free to contact me.

Regards,
Wilson" 

So now I opened a dispute asking for some money back.  I would rather he just send me the correct head and be done with it.

Oops... I thought I was actually in another thread.... Sorry for cluttering your thread up.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 20, 2019)

Kenny G said:


> I have the Blu set up and like it. I am running it with Igaging stainless magnetic scales. I use a cheap amazon Fire table $45 and it works very well. I am about 60' from my router and outside the house in my shop blue tooth and internet connectivity has  not been an issue so far. The only issue I have had with it was flicker but that was solved with a better wall wort. I may be wrong but I don't think my scales are acurate to tenths so I don't use the tenths display just the thousandth with no flicker. I think that the flicker I get in the tenths display is some what due to lack of rigidity.


It is my understanding that the magnetic referred to is in reference to the magnets on the back of the displays and that the scales are actually capacitive similar to those used in digital calipers.  The capacitive scales had a native 10 micron resolution which is .0004".  If you set the display to read foour decimal places, you will see it update in .0004" increments.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 20, 2019)

RJ ...that is what I understood as well.  On the Bluetooth ...I cannot see why you would have to have an internet connection for it.  I did not recognize the USB connection option ...I will look at that too.  But the main issue to me is are there real advantages to the BlueDRO over the Chinese DRO.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 20, 2019)

There is no need for an internet connection in using the Touch DRO.  Yuriy mentioned the USB connection as an option but I haven't seen any documentation  about it.  For example, the connector on my tablet and on the Arduino are both "receive" ports.  One using the micro USB and the other the mini USB.  I haven't found a cable with those connectors.  Nor have I seen a wiring diagram for the cable.  I can make an educated guess but I would hate to damage either of the devices.


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 20, 2019)

The micro ports at least can be both. It's called USB-OTG (on the go). It lets the device become a host and connect to normal devices. It usually just requires a cable adapter. Not every device can do it, but most in the past 5 years or so can.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks once again ...still waiting on some specific features that the whole TouchDRO setup has over the alternatives.


----------



## tweinke (Jan 20, 2019)

Im thinking that the features are very much similar. I use Touch DRO and have never used anything else so I probably will be of little help. The features I use regularly are 1/2, bolt circle, Here is a link to the main touch Dro page that may be of more help.    http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html


----------



## Headrc (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks ...I have looked at Yuri's site but candidly I cannot see any features that really make it stand out.  I read a link on here that Yuri had posted quite a while ago about some new features which looked interesting but it seems those have not been implemented.  That is not to say it is not a good solution ...but it does seem more expensive then the Chinese solutions.


----------



## MSD0 (Jan 20, 2019)

ttabbal said:


> Having a pair of Chinese DROs... I would suggest that the features are similar. What touchDRO may win at is ease of use and support. Some features on my DROs are a bit difficult to figure out and the documentation they provide is lacking. Overall I like them and they work well. But that's one area I suspect they would be easy to beat. I figure if the display dies, it will likely be replaced with touchDRO.


Agree. I have a Sino DRO on my lathe and just use the basic functions due the poorly translated user manual and strange interface.


----------



## tweinke (Jan 22, 2019)

It will be interesting to see what the new version, or versions will bring.


----------



## tweinke (Jan 22, 2019)

I do agree that it may not be necessarily the cheapest solution unless you are using iGaging scales then only marginaly cheaper. For me the flexibility of being able to add scales as dollars allowed and the challenge of making it work was sent me down this path.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 23, 2019)

What scales did you use tweinke?  I am not seeing a lot of activity on updates by Yuri BTW.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 23, 2019)

Headrc said:


> Thanks once again ...still waiting on some specific features that the whole TouchDRO setup has over the alternatives.



OK, as said before, I don't have the latest version of Touch DRO so my comments my not be up to date.  I also use mine on a lathe.  Here is what I don't see on the mill version  It doesn't have the ability to program cutting an arc.  My Grizzly DRO , somilar to the DRO Pros Easson DRO and the Sino DRO, can do that by cutting stepwise, point to point.  It is a tedious procedure if you want to end up with a fairly smooth curve and it is prone to  operator error by stepping the wrong axis first or overshooting.  The three axis DRO can also cut vertical arcs although I have never done so with mine.  The Grizzly DRO can also make stepwise cuts on a diagonal; again tedious and prone to error.  Considering that diagonal cuts can be made by repositioning the work or using a rotary table, not much value there. 

The Grizzly DRO has 199 subdatum points which can be useful at times.  In practice I don't think that I have ever used more than a half dozen though.  The Grizzly DRO uses  5 micron glass scales and has .0002" resolution. The newer glass scale  DRO's can use 1 micron scales. The capacitive scales that I used have 10 micron resolution.  The Grizzly DRO  can set the point midway two points  to zero.  It also has a built-in calculator and the ability to transfer calculated results to a selected position.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks RJ ...that is the kind of info I am looking for.  Speaking of using the touch dro on a lathe ...besides precise location measurement.  Do you find any other features that are of benefit on a manual lathe?  What scales are you using on the lathe?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 23, 2019)

Headrc said:


> Thanks RJ ...that is the kind of info I am looking for.  Speaking of using the touch dro on a lathe ...besides precise location measurement.  Do you find any other features that are of benefit on a manual lathe?  What scales are you using on the lathe?


I use the original iGaging scales.  They are set up on x,z, and tailstock. Other than using the diameter setting for direct readout of the diameter, I don't use much else.  I don't use tool offsets because I usually adjust the QCTP angle which will change the offsets so I usually touch off the tool with each tool change.

I did a thread on the DRO install.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/another-lathe-dro-install.34106/


----------



## tweinke (Jan 23, 2019)

Headrc said:


> What scales did you use tweinke?  I am not seeing a lot of activity on updates by Yuri BTW.



I used iGaging scales, most of the work I have done thousandths is accurate enough. tenthousandths readings aren't really that accurate with them though.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 23, 2019)

So here is another question ...how many of the features do folks use other then a good readout of location ...when using a DRO?


----------



## Rata222 (Jan 23, 2019)

My 2 cents....  I believe the advantage of the touch DRO was the cost savings.  A few years ago the Chinese DROs were not so cheap - which made the Touch DRO way more attractive.  Now the Chinese DROs are cheap. 
I had looked for quite awhile. As the prices came down - I went with the Chinese DRO. I was hesitant to buy from AliExpress - but good timing allowed me to utilize an EBay 20% coupon - they had on that day - and I ordered the same unit I was looking at out of California -for actually a little less.
      One of the scales did not quite work right - but they quickly sent a replacement and told me to keep the bad one.  The manual was lousy - but I found one (I posted on this website) that explained the functions well.  All in all I am pleased with the purchase.  It is a joy having a DRO - especially since my handwheels were .125 per rev.  Sorry - I have no hands on experience with the touch DRO to share.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks Rata ..that is what I am looking at.  It really seems like Touch DRO is more expensive than the Chinese offerings at this time.  Just Igaging scales alone $200 or more for 3 axis.  Then you throw out the Igaging displays, buy BlueDRO for $125 ...and then an Android tablet.  So you are at least at the price of the Chinese packages.  And you have capacitance scales instead of glass scales.  So hence the questions regarding feature advantages.   It does look like TouchDRO offers a tach feature that I am not finding on the Chinese units. Where do I find that manual for the Chinese DRO on here?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 24, 2019)

From what I have seen, most of the glass scales have similar or identical functions.  DROPros has Adobe Flash videos that explain using the various functions.  They may not be exactly correct for your particular DRO but should provide some insight as to how to use them.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 24, 2019)

RJSakowski said:


> I have theolder version of TouchDRO so I can't comment on the features.  I originally used my MotoX smart phone for the readout and had no problems with the Bluetooth connection.  I have since purchased an RCA tablet and the connection will drop out from time to time.  My understanding is that the tablet will drop the connection if it sees a period of non-use.  I also have my LG smart phone set up to display and it doesn't drop so I'm thinking that the tablet is at fault.  It is irritating enough that I am thinking about using the USB connection option.


The Bluetooth dropping out is probably due to the way the Android OS was implemented on the RCA tablet.
On all of my Android devices from phones to tablets I always install (flash) a custom ROM (OS) when possible.
This gives you greater control over tweaking the device to suit your needs.
Usually there is an 'Always ON' option for WiFi & BT, but some vendors cripple it to give the device better battery life on paper.


----------



## Rata222 (Jan 24, 2019)

Headrc said:


> Where do I find that manual for the Chinese DRO on here?


Here is the post

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/chinese-jcs900-3ae-dro-good-manual-found.71020/#post-601558
Good luck on whatever you decide.  I am sure you will enjoy either purchase.
Jim


----------



## tweinke (Jan 24, 2019)

Headrc said:


> Thanks Rata ..that is what I am looking at.  It really seems like Touch DRO is more expensive than the Chinese offerings at this time.  Just Igaging scales alone $200 or more for 3 axis.  Then you throw out the Igaging displays, buy BlueDRO for $125 ...and then an Android tablet.  So you are at least at the price of the Chinese packages.  And you have capacitance scales instead of glass scales.  So hence the questions regarding feature advantages.   It does look like TouchDRO offers a tach feature that I am not finding on the Chinese units. Where do I find that manual for the Chinese DRO on here?



I think you have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 25, 2019)

So to keep this alive for a little while longer ....what about differences between Chinese units?  Pretty much just the hardware?  And how much difference?


----------



## MSD0 (Jan 25, 2019)

Headrc said:


> So here is another question ...how many of the features do folks use other then a good readout of location ...when using a DRO?


On my lathe, the only feature besides position that I use in the tool offsets (my toolpost is fixed on a solid riser block instead of the compound slide). I have an Acu-Rite DRO on the mill and use the centerline, linear/radial hole pattern, calculator, etc functions.


----------



## MSD0 (Jan 25, 2019)

Headrc said:


> So to keep this alive for a little while longer ....what about differences between Chinese units?  Pretty much just the hardware?  And how much difference?


Try and find one with a decent manual and replacement parts (scales). I’ve been talking to the guys over at DROpros and would go with one of their units if possible.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks MSDO .... DROpros seem to be excellent of course ...but the prices are pretty high for my hobby mill/drill.


----------



## COMachinist (Feb 7, 2019)

I bought the touch DRO  system last year when I ordered my PM-12x36t and it just don’t work well. I have not used it because of the instability of the system. It just flips out randomly I even wired a dedicated circut with only the Blue DRO box on it at the time I had the entire shop rewiried with its own feed from the pole, and grounding system professionally up dated with shop wide supressor and 200 amp service done. That included a new ground rod at the shop. No more light flicker when I powerup the equipment in the shop. I am using a Samsung 10” android tablet, I have tried different wall warts, nothing seams to work with the system. I’m looking to get another DRO Pros for the lathe, their mill system on my PM-932-PDF mill works flawless even with the VFD 3ph motor I installed last year. I even bought 2 large battery packs to run the the igage extreme accuracy 35-8xx-A scales. The battery packs are the PAVPower 3500 mAh versons which will run the system weeks with out recharge. I said these Touch DRO systems just aren’t ready for use on the equipment in my shop.
Thanks
CH


----------



## Briney Eye (Feb 7, 2019)

COMachinist said:


> I bought the touch DRO  system last year when I ordered my PM-12x36t and it just don’t work well. I have not used it because of the instability of the system. It just flips out randomly I even wired a dedicated circut with only the Blue DRO box on it at the time I had the entire shop rewiried with its own feed from the pole, and grounding system professionally up dated with shop wide supressor and 200 amp service done. That included a new ground rod at the shop. No more light flicker when I powerup the equipment in the shop. I am using a Samsung 10” android tablet, I have tried different wall warts, nothing seams to work with the system. I’m looking to get another DRO Pros for the lathe, their mill system on my PM-932-PDF mill works flawless even with the VFD 3ph motor I installed last year. I even bought 2 large battery packs to run the the igage extreme accuracy 35-8xx-A scales. The battery packs are the PAVPower 3500 mAh versons which will run the system weeks with out recharge. I said these Touch DRO sstems just aren’t eady for use on the equipment in my shop.
> Thanks
> CH



I used Shars (Shahe-made, I'm told) scales on both my lathe and mill with touchDRO.  I tried different wall warts, and some were better than others, but I ultimately found that I had to open up the scale heads and add ceramic decoupling caps to the power supply rails.  It's a DIY kit, so it didn't bother me to have to do that kind of thing, but it's not for everyone.  I have 7" Amazon Fire tablets on both, and the only problem that I have is that they drop the Bluetooth connection from time to time and I have to kill and restart the app, or restart the tablets, to make it reconnect.  TouchDRO would work better on a higher-resolution tablet for the workspace display, but I've managed so far.

I wouldn't use touchDRO for a commercial application where time is money, but for a certain subset of hobbyists it's a good thing, and very capable.  It would be nice if Yuriy would put out an update, though.


----------



## Headrc (Feb 7, 2019)

I decided against TouchDRO ....because of problems that I have heard regarding it and because when you add it up the costs for Chinese DRO's compare favorably.  I actually went one step up though because I liked the idea of having speed and feed rates from the DRO.  I found a good deal on an Easson ES-12 and went with that.  It has that feature.  It is not installed yet ...hopefully in the next week.


----------



## MozamPete (Feb 7, 2019)

I went with TouchDRO a couple of years ago because at the time it was the cheap option and I saw the potential of new features being added which was unlikely if I went with a Chinese DRO.
Chinese DROs have come down in price so I don't think cost is now not an advantage, and development of the TouchDRO software seems to have stalled a bit which negates the second advantage (but that could always change).

But that still leaves the fact that the iGauging scales are not the 'cheap' option that they used to be (especially in my part of the world once you add in shipping) so the Chinese DRO are looking like a better option. It is ridiculous that you can ship something from China to South Africa for next to nothing, but from the USA to South Africa starts at about $50 and goes up from there.


----------



## royesses (Mar 17, 2019)

Touch DRO can be used as the display for more than one machine by choosing to select the one you want to read. If you have a lathe and mill one display is all you need. Also if your display goes belly up a quick trip to Walmart will get an inexpensive replacement.

Roy


----------



## Mark Needham (Mar 18, 2019)

7milesup said:


> That would be great if it worked.
> 
> It was/is just weird because the first message was
> "Dear,
> ...


How did you go?  I usually find to be firm, when it is their mistake. Like you, sending stuff back seems to cost a motza.
Stand on your digs.
Hope it went well.


----------

